# Sad story, dont read if you dont wanna cry



## NewOobY (20/2/16)

Sup ladies and gents,

Lol you fell for it hahahaha  .


Firstly I apologize for the crappy spelling and grammar. 

The story begins in a place far far away:

I was sitting here in my boxes after a pretty hectic evening, and thinking damn a vape would be great. When I realized that i was not kidnapped by the amazonian monkey to later become one the first human to live with the monkeys. Nor was I the first human to drive home thinking that i was speed racer from that old arcade game - damn it was fun and scarey in my mind all at the same time, not one feeling then the next they occurred at exactly the same time. While this plethora of thoughts occurred I reached over to grab my vape device - but to my dismay it fell and shattered into 1 million and twenty and seventy pieces. My initial thought was oh shit that cannot and will not end well for my griff. So in my very sober state I tried to catch it, but that idea was stupid because all I did was hit it down the stairs were it fell a proper 2m to its death - I wish I could photo it, but my phone is flat so sorry guys. would love to show you my pain. 

Disclaimer do not try at home i.e. Don't drink and drive, vape and float in the clouds all the way home.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (20/2/16)

For a second you were flying
Like you always wanted to
Now you’ll fly forever
In skies of ss blue
We’ll see your coil in every ray
Of sunshine after rain
And hear the echo of your pull
Over all the pain
The world’s a little quieter now
The colours have lost their hue
The birds are singing softly
And our hearts are missing you
Each time we see a vapor cloud
Or a rainbow soaring high
We’ll think of you and gently
Wipe a tear from our eye


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (20/2/16)

I read and I'm not crying.
I hope you learned a valuable lesson from the experience and will be more careful with our vape next time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

